# Free protein Powder



## superaffman (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey, I found this site that provides a ! take advantage of it then quit the trial after you receive the protein powder  Who doesn't want free sup
(site available only to the US)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea....no not really. Your link has like a hundred redirects and you're probably a scammer. I'll leave this open so our CONTRIBUTING members can point and laugh .


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a team player.  I'll point and laugh.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I contribute nothing but I'm still going to point and laugh!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

That's the spirit guys . You can do better than that though, I'm sure of it. Where the fukk is GK when you need him?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That's the spirit guys . You can do better than that though, I'm sure of it. Where the fukk is GK when you need him?



Last I saw him he was making a shake and telling me about this great protein powder he just got for free.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 11, 2014)

AND just what the F*** is SUPERAFFMAN mean anyway.........
go clog someone else's board up......


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> AND just what the F*** is SUPERAFFMAN mean anyway.........
> go clog someone else's board up......



This is what I thought of when I saw the name:






Maybe SuperASSman wasn't available.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That's the spirit guys . You can do better than that though, I'm sure of it. Where the fukk is GK when you need him?



Last I saw GQ he was prying 135 ping pong balls out of his ass.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 11, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> This is what I thought of when I saw the name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah because I already took that one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

DF said:


> Last I saw GQ he was prying 135 ping pong balls out of his ass.



I'm betting it was an attempt to show you how to properly eat ass but it went horribly wrong...


----------



## j2048b (Feb 11, 2014)

Shit i got ur free protein! Just shake weight this kucker right in ur eye! BLAMMO!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 11, 2014)

Free protein scrambles across the road all of the time.  When that source dries up, I will shoot you a PM.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 11, 2014)

J20 said:


> Shit i got ur free protein! Just shake weight this kucker right in ur eye! BLAMMO!



haahaa I like that word..BLAMMO.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh hey superassman... long time.  <~~~~ This guy is gtg.  it's on the interweb, it's gotta be real right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2014)

Wtf where did you guys learn to flame? Nursery school?


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf where did you guys learn to flame? Nursery school?



BWAAHAAA OMG IM crying over here.....:32 (18):


----------



## j2048b (Feb 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf where did you guys learn to flame? Nursery school?



We try to keep it as professional or layman as possible... Dont want to cross any lines...or snort any off gmans little wiener


----------

